# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleep Paralysis ((Getting Scared))

## Katniss

Hello Katniss here,

I did read over some other threads similar to mine, but I've never talked to anyone about this and just wanted to share my experince with everyone. I am 14 years old and I have ((I think)) been experiencing sleep paralysis. 

I'll wake up in the middle of night or morning and I can't move AT ALL. It is TERRIFYING. My body is just stuck in a position and I can't move and when I try to call for help I can't get my mouth to work. My head feels so heavy, like someoneone was sitting on it. My body feels like there are vibrations going threw it and I feel like I'm going to DIE. The worse part? From what I heard and read this isn't uncommon, bit I'll hear and see things that aren't there. Sometimes during these incidents my eyes will be half open. One time my room started to change color and it looked like sparklers were exploding everywhere. I tried to scream but couldn't. Another time a giant wasp swooped down and was hovering above my face. There are voices like children or a huge thunderous roar that will constantly be in the background. It happens to me often now that I've turned 14. I don't want to go to the docotors either.

 This all sounds crazy to me and I hope you know I'm not making this up!!! Thanks for reading 

-Kat :Oh noes:

----------


## snoop

Sleep paralysis is pretty normal (though it isn't normal to be conscious during it unless you're making an effort to).  Usually when I get it, it doesn't bother me at all.  Sometimes I'll hear or feel things that aren't there or couldn't be happening, but my eyes always stay closed to I never see anything.  Just stay calm and relaxed.  This might only be me, but if I really want to I can move during sleep paralysis and it will break it.  It feels as though I can't, but if I try I can.  Who knows though, I used to sleep walk a lot when I was younger so maybe my body is a bit dysfunctional.

----------


## RebelSeven

You should have no fear Kat, the sensations AND the imagery AND the feelings are documented normal SP experiences. I really don't think this is something you need to see doctors over unless you feel like it is affecting your waking life unduly. 

The most important thing is to realize that nothing that you see or feel can hurt you while you are in SP, In my SP I get the same feeling of impending death and doom but I know that those feelings are not going to come to anything, so I can separate my mind from the physical sensation of fear. Its a tricky thing to get down but not impossible. Good luck and feel free to pm me if you need any moral support while dealing with this!

----------


## dawg

i understand the fear. i've had sleep paralysis throughout the past few years, but the lately the episodes have been getting terrifying. however, if you are interested in lucid dreaming, i am told that sleep paralysis is actually a good thing as it can help you identify when you're almost asleep/asleep. just try to relax and know that it won't hurt you, though i know it's hard.

----------


## Puffin

I experienced MUCH worse hallucinations than that; you've had it easy! Relax, know it isn't real. I know that feeling when you first experience sleep paralysis, especially when you don't know what it is (I've probably had five or six episodes before learning what it is), but it will not harm you. If you feel like you're being suffocated, you could always lie on your stomach or side.  :smiley: 

Now to the important stuff.

Yeah, sleep paralysis occuring while you're actually unconscious is normal, but not when you're still awake - if it was, everyone would go through it every night, and everyone would be informed on it. Experiencing it consciously is really just a biological hiccup, if you know what I mean - many people will experience it at least once in their life, others more (for the reasons I'll go into now).

What's your sleep schedule like? A rather irregular timetable in terms of sleeping can cause your body's internal clock to get out of whack, therefore causing your mind to wake up while your body stays asleep (waking up in SP), or your body to fall asleep before your mind does (going into SP at night). Also, stress can play a large role in SP - from school, to domestic issues (I used to frequently get SP when my family went through a big fight a few years back; it stopped when the issue was resolved). My friend also got SP a few times and was freaking out; my mom knew a bit about it and suggested for her to change the position of her bed. She moved it from facing the window to being against the wall - this solved her problem; who knows why, but it could work for you.

Sleep paralysis doesn't mean you're going crazy, or anything. It can be caused by one of the above factors, but it's known to be a symptom of narcolepsy. If you do have narcolepsy, it's often combined with other symptoms - you can see a page here detailing it.

Hopefully that helped; if you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask.

----------


## Katniss

You guys are the best! I appriticate the support greatly. It's good to know I'm not going insane because last night I had another episode and I remembered what you guys have told meXD. I haven't gotten the han of lucid dreaming yet, so I'm not sure if I can turn SP into an LD but I'm working on it. That ms Puffin. I have a fairly normal sleep schedule, but I had a lot of school stress going on so I assume that's one the factors. 

Thanks again,
Katniss

----------


## TheModernNinja

Oh man!! I WISH I had that!! In all my WILD attempts I have never got such a strong SP effect. Only heaviness, but I could still move. UGHH! Can someone help me get these things??

----------


## Katniss

You wish you had SP? No really you don't. Last night the hallucinations were giant bugs ( I hate bugs) swarming the room. At first I panicked and tried to move, but then I remembered what everyone said and I shut my eyes and started to fall. Like it felt like I was falling into a black dark hole, and then I was dreaming again. So it wasn't the worse I've had.  ::D:  Be lucky you don't have it.

----------


## TheModernNinja

No, honestly! I would give anything for SP!!

----------


## Katniss

I'm kind of laughing right now! XD Why do you want it so badly? It really isn't as fun as it may seem. It can feel like your dying and some of the stuff you see can scare the sh-- out of you^^.

----------


## TheModernNinja

lol, I've tried getting SP about 20 times (if not more) and failed. I have, from the beginning, wanted to WILD,  but it just doesn't wrk for me. I want SP so much bro.

----------


## Katniss

Sometimes I'll wake up part way through a dream and then as I sink back into a dream that's when SP starts. It always comes to me. I wish I could help. Maybe  Binaural Brave Waves would work for you? They like put your mind in a trance.  Then maybe you'll be able to activate SP. Also sleeping on your back while you practice techniques sometimes causes SP.

----------


## NightSpy2

He cant use Binaural Beats.. I've told him about it but it's impractical for him to do it. 
I think I might start using BB again though.. I used to try use them, but I didn't really know how or why..
Now that I know so much more about Lucid Dreaming, I think that Binaural Beats would be able to help alot to induce an LD.
Maybe try sticking on some High Theta, or Low Alpha. To keep you awake.

Ahhh, I think one of the other reasons it didnt work is because I used Theta instead of Alpha. Theta is more for NREM sleep, whereas Alpha helps with REM sleep and Dreams.
If you want to find out more, check it out here

----------


## Katniss

I use Theta Beats. It works for me. If it's anything else I'll fall asleep and then I can't remember my dreams. BB pretty much is forcing the brain into a REM sleep or something like that. Forces me to dream XD I still wish I knew why one would want SP...

----------


## TheModernNinja

> He cant use Binaural Beats.. I've told him about it but it's impractical for him to do it. 
> I think I might start using BB again though.. I used to try use them, but I didn't really know how or why..
> Now that I know so much more about Lucid Dreaming, I think that Binaural Beats would be able to help alot to induce an LD.
> Maybe try sticking on some High Theta, or Low Alpha. To keep you awake.
> 
> Ahhh, I think one of the other reasons it didnt work is because I used Theta instead of Alpha. Theta is more for NREM sleep, whereas Alpha helps with REM sleep and Dreams.
> If you want to find out more, check it out here



Why can't I??

----------


## Katniss

o.o is confused.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Why can't I??



Mum... Dad??
So your saying you'd be allowed to have headphones in your ears while you're falling asleep???

----------


## Katniss

Brothers yo- take it outside.

----------


## NightSpy2

Lol. Soz.
Just RL mates. xD

----------


## TheModernNinja

Haha....

Lol dunno but maybe while a WBTB I can..then wake up before my mum...

----------


## leightond

If you want an experience of SP learn to astral project. I stopped doing this when it happened to me scared the hell out of me.

----------


## snoop

> I still wish I knew why one would want SP...



It depends on your perception of the experience.  I enjoy SP too, especially when it's interesting.  By interesting, I usually mean painful or what would otherwise be scary.  It's kind of like riding on a roller coaster--thrilling, but a strong sense of security because there is no danger.  The second time I got SP, it felt as though my bed were tipped backwards 45 degrees (I was laying on my back) with my head on the tipped down side.  Then I felt all of my limbs violently shaking, like they were being ripped from their sockets but in all different directions.  I also felt as though some of my teeth were being wrenched out, I could even taste blood.  The whole time though, I was thinking how cool it was.  I could feel the pain, but it was entirely washed out because I knew it was fake. I was more amazed at how _real_ it felt and how the mind could do such a good job at emulating the experience.

----------


## TheModernNinja

You know whats funny? I still dont know what astral projecting is. lol Ive been so focused on LDing...

----------


## leightond

its an out of body experience that you can teach yourself todo. Sort of like lucid dreaming. I dont recommend unless you study it first. Even then it still might not be safe. I got really freaked out when i almost AP.  Lol

----------


## Katniss

@Snoop. That is really intense like super intense. I understand your point of view, but I think i would have been sooo scared. I just got to get that fear out of the way. The pain would have sent me over the edge as well.

----------


## scorqyon

When I stare too much at an object I usually have this hallucination that the room's color is changing...I get scared, I look away and everything turns back to normal.
This was happening to me often when I was young...I often had weird hallucinations like seeing an 8-bit dog on my coach. Or hands flipping near the door, but those hallucinations lasted like 5 seconds and were very unclear. (almost unobservable sometimes)
The most vivid hallucination I ever had was when my mom appeared right at the door from nowhere. When I went to see what the hell is going on she disappeared. O_O

----------


## TheModernNinja

> its an out of body experience that you can teach yourself todo. Sort of like lucid dreaming. I dont recommend unless you study it first. Even then it still might not be safe. I got really freaked out when i almost AP.  Lol



AP?
K, im gonna start studying it. I love risky stuff  :tongue2:

----------


## Katniss

OMG when I was younger I almost had an OOBE and it scared the he'll out of me^^. Good Luck-

----------


## Crucide

> When I stare too much at an object I usually have this hallucination that the room's color is changing...I get scared, I look away and everything turns back to normal.
> This was happening to me often when I was young...I often had weird hallucinations like seeing an 8-bit dog on my coach. Or hands flipping near the door, but those hallucinations lasted like 5 seconds and were very unclear. (almost unobservable sometimes)
> The most vivid hallucination I ever had was when my mom appeared right at the door from nowhere. When I went to see what the hell is going on she disappeared. O_O



Lol one time I was just watching the hallucinations and one looked like a cat on my bed,I swated at it.
Turned out it was my cat and it attacked me.

----------


## nito89

*At least you know your limits Katniss, thats the first step to pushing them further =]. 
Nito.*

----------


## Katniss

Now those are words of wisdom  ::D: 

Oh and lol with th cat^^

----------


## leightond

> @Snoop. That is really intense like super intense. I understand your point of view, but I think i would have been sooo scared. I just got to get that fear out of the way. The pain would have sent me over the edge as well.



I wasnt scared until i starting seeing like whriling in my mind and what really freaked my out was a extremely entense vibration all over my body it got really strong that i had to snap myself out of it. I wont be doing anything like this for a wile. Lol even if you are not scared the vibration is so intense it will freak anyone out at first time, I have spoke to people with same experience as what i did, so made me feel better that its wasnt just me..  im 23 - 24 next month good diet good health etc. Lol im just into paranormal stuff like  :smiley:

----------


## leightond

You might be seeing arua's

----------


## Katniss

I've seen auras before. Or I think i have.

----------


## PinkCrimson

Kat, I wish you can get well soon--or maybe you will enjoy SP eventually. I have SP since this year, I usually have horrible vibrations, my whole body trembles, and there are noisy sound in my head. Today I just had two strong SPs which lasted 15 minutes separately, and a little bit of hallucination.

Speak of color changing walls, I used to see them when I was a child without experiencing SP, or any other altered state of consciousness. I also saw the whole room morphing, which freaked me out.

I am just a beginner of SP, and I don't want to have any further scary hallucinations. And I believe I have narcolepsy. I have to see a doctor I think. Do you guys see a doctor? Is it very expensive?

----------


## Katniss

Thank you Pink^^ Everyone here is so supportive. I still suffer from it, and the worse part is when I feel my eyes opening, they get extremely heavy and when they shut I feel like I'm falling into blackness. I have had all the symptoms you put up there. I have heard children screaming and loud waves crashing along with buzzing noises. I haven't really brought it up with my doctor. It's to weird to talk about anywhere else. But doctors are doctors they cost money.

----------


## PinkCrimson

I feel sorry for you for hearing children screaming, I only hear buzzing and waves. I hate seeing doctors because they ARE very expensive, but if your condition worsen, you should see a doctor to check your health(there may be other problems of you causing your condition) I am not an expert, but health is more important than money.

----------


## Katniss

I don't think I have other conditions...or I hope not. A few minutes ago I took a nap. I immediately started to dream and then it seemed to stop and I was surrounded in blackness and it felt like my whole bed and body were going uphill and then I crashed downwards and then I heard this kid scream Rice Cakes and woke up. I've only ever heard screaming once before last year during my first episode of Sleep Paralysis. It wasn't loud, but very very soft and it was coming from above me and lasted only a few seconds so don't worry^^ Thank you very much though^^

----------


## outsourcefirm

i comprehend the anxiety. i've had rest paralysis throughout modern times, but the lately the periods have been getting horrific. however, if you want clear thinking, i am informed that rest paralysis is actually a advantage as it can help you recognize when you're almost asleep/asleep. just try to rest and know that it won't harm you, though i know it's tough.

----------


## MissLucy

The hallucinations freak me out too, don't worry you're not alone. I only really experienced it fully once. And it was scary as anything, I tried to scream too but nothing happened. I didn't open my eyes though, instinctively, as I realised what was going on: WILD. So I calmed down and just braced for the ride. A few seconds later I was up and about, in a dream.

----------


## darkrom

I'd suggest NOT seeing a dr about this issue honestly.  If they are not familiar with SP (which this is the most perfect example of I can find) they may give you medications that you do not need.  My first SP experience had me shaken and probably as scared as you (I was a 21 year old male at the time so it's a bit more embarrassing for me lol).  I just had one last night.  I recommend you do what I did last night to end the scary part.  The "demon or ghosts" or whatever negative presence you feel is NOT real.  It is a part of your brain fabricating that.  Now that I knew what to expect I thought to myself "Come get me you demon and I will beat you up worse than you can imagine" and I waited and actually WANTED it to come show itself.  As soon as you challenge the feeling it will start to go away.  The "demon" left last night and I was able to sit there with sleep paralysis and it was actually quite relaxing now that I knew what to expect.  

I know right now you are trying to avoid it, but instead try to control it and it can be very enjoyable.  Good luck!

----------


## darkrom

> I don't think I have other conditions...or I hope not. A few minutes ago I took a nap. I immediately started to dream and then it seemed to stop and I was surrounded in blackness and it felt like my whole bed and body were going uphill and then I crashed downwards and then I heard this kid scream Rice Cakes and woke up. I've only ever heard screaming once before last year during my first episode of Sleep Paralysis. It wasn't loud, but very very soft and it was coming from above me and lasted only a few seconds so don't worry^^ Thank you very much though^^



Don't worry at all.  This is all quite normal and I STRONGLY suggest you do not take any kind of medications or anything like that.  The first time I had sleep paralysis I heard a noise that was so incredibly loud it felt like it would explode my eardrums.  This obviously won't happen because the noise is in your head.  I am really into the science behind why all this stuff happens but I am trying to reassure you that it is all perfectly ok.  Try thinking of it this way... you know how in a dream crazy things that make no sense can happen like someone having 3 heads or flying through the air?  Think of your brain as being "half awake" so these feelings you get simply feel more real than a dream.  In the end they are still 100% false and just part of the dreaming mind, but the rest of your brain is partially awake to make them seem more realistic.  You are 100% ok and have nothing to worry about, so you should just keep telling yourself that it will happen but try to enjoy it.  When I was younger I would get the feeling of falling into a deep dark hole forever and ever while I was sleeping.  It was horrible and I wanted it to stop so bad.  Eventually you can control it on your own.  It would happen and suddenly I would convince myself I was falling into a "warp tunnel" and that hole would eventually end and take me somewhere happy.  Then I'd fall and learn to enjoy it because it meant I was about to enter a happy dream.


You are absolutely healthy and normal.  You don't need to see anyone about strange things happening in your sleep.  The human brain is full of surprises.  If anything I'd say be proud that you have an active and intelligent brain.  You just need to get used to how smart it is  :smiley:

----------


## Katniss

WOW! Thanks so much that really helped. It's been a while since I've had another Episode which i'm happy, but my Lucid Dremas have decreased due to stress. I thinks that is really cool how you are studying this and interesting stories. I know that feeling of falling, though the whole Rice Cake thing kind of made me laugh. Thank you for your advice and tips  :smiley:

----------

